# Motor CB size (NEC question)



## AAGR2013 (Oct 14, 2016)

see below figure.

5-hp FLA is 7.6, 15-hp is 21, 40-hp motor is 52

based on 2008 NEC 430.62(A), then 7.6+21+52*1.25=93.6

based on 2008 NEC 430.152, the branch circuit protective device for the 40 hp motor is 250%*52=130.....

I don't have 2008 NEC, what's 430.152? I can't find similar thing in 2014, anyone knows?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I double-checked my old code books. There is no 430.152. I'm guessing it's a typo and should actually be 430.52, which corresponds to Table 430.52 and the 250% figure referenced.


----------



## AAGR2013 (Oct 14, 2016)

thank you so much, knight! you helped me a few questions  :thankyou:


----------

